# Command Of The Sea - Vorstellungs Thread / Development Log



## CommandOfTheSea (13. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen!

nach 3 Jahren der Vorarbeit zur Bewältigung der gröbsten technischen Probleme sind wir nun endlich in der Lage mit unserem Spiel *Command Of The Sea* (CommandOfTheSea.com) an die Öffentlichkeit zu geh'n!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8s0aPD53jP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Command Of The Sea* wird eine historisch korrekte Simulation der Seekriegsführung im 2. Weltkrieg, hierzu möchten wir sämtliche Ozeane & Küstenregionen dieser Welt mittels Satellitendaten möglichst korrekt abbilden (Gebiete um Nord-Deutschland, Dänemark, Norwegen bis Spitzbergen sind bereits geschafft).
Des weiteren wird unser Spiel großteils im "First Person" Modus spielbar sein, sprich man erhält einen Avatar, und kann je nach belieben an Deck schlendern bzw. sich frei auf dem Schiff bewegen (wer genau hinsieht kann auf dem Screenshot oberhalb den Avatar auf Turm Berta sehen  ).

*Details:*

1.1 Globale Spielwelt:
Wie bereits erwähnt arbeiten wir daran die Küstenregionen & Ozeane dieser Welt digital abzubilden, insgesamt handelt es sich hierbei um ca. 360 Millionen Quadratkilometer. Die technischen Probleme hierfür sind bereits gelöst, jedoch ist der Prozess an sich sehr langwierig da es sich um gewaltige Datenmengen handelt welche immer und immer wieder "durchgekaut" werden müssen. Aber 100 000 Quadratkilometer sind bereits geschafft, und jedes Monat kommen mehr dazu 
Der unterhalb befindliche Screenshot zeigt eine Landschaft in Süditalien, in der Nähe von Neapel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.2 First Person Modus:
Wir möchten den Schwerpunkt unseres Spiels auf den First Person Modus legen, d.h. man wird sich frei an Bord der Schiffe bewegen können. Längerfristig wäre sogar angedacht sich mittels VR-Brille an Bord der Schiffe bewegen zu können.
Unterstehend Turm Anton der Tirpitz aus Sicht des Spielers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.3 Dynamisches Wetter:
Ein realistisches & dynamisches Wettersystem ist ebenfalls ein sehr großer Punkt auf unserer Liste. Insbesondere da vor dem Aufkommen der Funkmeßortung die Sichtverhältnisse an sich ein entscheidendes taktisches Element waren. Vermutlich nur die wenigsten Durchbrüche der schweren deutschen Einheiten wären geglückt würden im Nordatlantik Sichtverhältnisse wie in der Karibik vorherrschen.
Untenstehend die Tirpitz bei mittlerem Nebel vor Gotenhafen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.4 Navigation:
Wie es sich für eine anständige Simulation gehört wird natürlich nach den Sternen navigiert. Aktuell gelingt es uns die Bewegung der Gestirne für die Zeit von 1939-1945 bis auf 30 Winkelsekunden genau zu simulieren. Falls sich jemand nicht mit der Navigation befassen möchte kann dies natürlich auch einer der Offiziere übernehmen.



*2. Entwicklungsstand:*
Unsere Entwicklungsarbeit begann im Frühjahr 2016, seither haben wir dir gröbsten technischen Probleme bewältigt. Wir haben ca. 100 000 Quadratkilometer bespielbare Welt, wir haben ein einfaches Wettersystem mit einer akkuraten Simulation der Himmelskörper, wir haben eine steuerbare und teilweise begehbare Tirpitz, wir haben primitive & selbst steuernde KI-Schiffe und einen dem menschlichen Auge nachempfundenen Sehsinn für unsere KI. 

*3. Die nächsten Ziele - Tech Demo:*
Als nächsten Schritt planen wir die Veröffentlichung einer spielbaren Tech-Demo. Hierfür möchten wir auf ein detaillierteres Modell der Bismarck (anstatt der Tirpitz) zurückgreifen, und diese zumindest teilweise begehbar machen.
Des weiteren möchten wir einen konkurrenzfähigen KI-Gegner für die Bismarck ins Spiel bringen, um die Tech-Demo auch spielerisch zumindest schon mal etwas spannender zu gestalten.

*4. Weitere Entwicklungsschritte:*

4.1 Pre-Alpha:
- Ausbau der spielbaren Welt
- weitere KI Kriegsschiffe
- zivile KI Schiffe
- KI Flugzeuge (Aufklärer & Jäger)
- Verbesserungen am Wettersystem
- einfache NPCs (Non Playable Characters) an Bord des Spieler-Schiffes als Mannschaft / Offiziere
- erste Hafengebäude

4.2 Alpha & Beta:
- Ausbau der spielbaren Welt
- mehr KI Schiffe & Flugzeuge
- mehr Hafengebäude

4.3 Veröffentlichung:
Die erste Veröffentlichung des Spiels nach den Testphasen sollte einen komplett spielbaren Nord- & Südatlantik beinhalten. Und eine sinnvolle Variation von KI Kriegs- und Handelsschiffen bzw. KI Flugzeugen um ein unterhaltsames Spiel zu gewährleisten.

4.4 Weitere Entwicklung:
Mit weiteren Entwicklungen möchten wir bestehendes ausbauen und auch in den Pazifik vorstoßen, inklusive US Navy und der kaiserlichen japanischen Marine. Dies beinhaltet auch Flugzeugträger.
Des weiteren möchten wir in Zukunft auch Uboote, Handelsstörer (Atlantis, Thor, etc.), einen VR Modus und Multiplayer/CoOp Optionen aufnehmen.
Wir möchten die Entwicklung dieses Projekt auf unbestimmte Zeit weiterführen, und wenn die Unterstützung unserer Community ausreichend ist dann folgen hoffentlich noch viele Jahre der erfolgreichen Zusammenarbeit


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (13. März 2019)

*Historisch:*
Im Zuge des Unternehmes "Weserübung" versuchte der schwere Kreuzer Blücher in den Morgenstunden des 9. April 1940 zusammen mit Lützow, dem leichten Kreuzer Emden und einigen Torpedobooten den Durchbruch durch die Drøbak Enge im Oslofjord unter Zuhilfenahme des Überraschungsmoments zu erzwingen. (Was wie wir wissen nicht wirklich gelang  )

*Umsetzung im Spiel:*
Wir nutzen derzeit dieses Szenario um mit der Festung Oscarsborg (Google Maps) unseren ersten "Point of Interest" im Spiel zu verwirklichen. Dies sind Orte an denen wir ein besonderes Augenmerk auf eine realitätsnahe Gestaltung legen.
Des weiteren wird auf Oscarsborg eine landgestützte Küstenbatterie (28cm) zum Einsatz kommen, hierzu entwickeln wir gerade die "Künstliche Intelligenz" welche dann auch später für KI-Schiffe weiterentwickelt wird.
Wir werden dieses spielbare Szenario voerst auch mit unserer Tirpitz realisieren, und erst in einer späteren Version die Blücher ins Spiel bringen. Einfach als Zwischenschritt um schneller eine spielbare Version für unsere Sponsoren herausgeben zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (13. März 2019)

Wow Respekt. Wenn das so wird wie ich hoffe wäre das ein Day1-Kauf.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (13. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wow Respekt. Wenn das so wird wie ich hoffe wäre das ein Day1-Kauf.



Na wir hoffen ebenso dass es mal richtig gut wird


----------



## McDrake (14. März 2019)

Sieht schon mal seht cool aus. 
Allerdings kommt wohl erst jetzt die schwierige Arbeit auf euch zu.
Die Daten der Karten habt ihr auch über googlemaps abgegriffen?

Sollte man die Tirpitz innen begehen können, würde das die Performance der Engine (welche benutzt ihr?) dann evtl bissl stressen.
Die nächsten Schritte werden in meinen Augen nicht ganz so "einfach"

- weitere KI Kriegsschiffe
(ebenfalls begehbar?)

- zivile KI Schiffe
- KI Flugzeuge (Aufklärer & Jäger)
(und hier wirds dann wohl richtig spassig... die KI)
- Verbesserungen am Wettersystem
- einfache NPCs (Non Playable Characters) an Bord des Spieler-Schiffes als Mannschaft / Offiziere
(hier das selbe. Den sollte man selber auf dem Schiff in firstperson umhergehen, sollten die NPCs mMn recht realistisch ausschauen und verhalten. Das heisst nicht nur auf und ab gehen. 
Denn sonst passt das nicht zum Rest des Games.)

Ich find das Setting extrem spannend, nur würde ich persönlich lieber folgendes sehen:
Schlachten mit diesen Schiffen, oder gar Verbänden auf offener See.
Wenn das funktioniert (mit KI), dann schauen, wie sich Flugzeugträger mit ihren Flugzeugen darin verhalten.
Dann die Landmassen in Betracht ziehen.
First Person, NPCs etc...

Die Schlachten waren doch auch taktisch sehr spannend. Wird man da echt auf dem Schiff umherwandern, während den Kämpfen?
Ähnlich wie in StarCitizen seh ich den "Walkingsimulator-Aspekt" eigentlich eher hinderlich, solang keine Geschichte dabei erzählt wird.
Wenn ich einen Kreuzer befehlige, befinde ich mich auf der Brücke, oder Third-Person für eine bessere Übersicht. Zumal man hier nicht, wie in einem UBoot ein paar Meter vom Bug zum Heck zurücklegen kann für die verschiedenen Stationen. So ein Schiff ist dann schon bissl grösser. Und womit wird das Innenleben gefüllt? 
Hat das spielerisch eine Relevanz, ausser, dass man die relativ geringe, aber zahlungskräftige VR-Spielerschaft auf sich aufmerksam macht?.

Als Taktikgame, wärs für mich interessant.
Aber hier wird MIR PERSÖNLICH zu viel Auge auf unwichtige Details wie Sternenkonstellation oder First-Person, VR gerichtet, als auf ein eigentliches Spielprinzip.


----------



## Loosa (14. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sollte man die Tirpitz innen begehen können, würde das die Performance der Engine (welche benutzt ihr?) dann evtl bissl stressen.



Sofern es keine Eigenentwicklung ist, würde ich mal auf Unreal Engine tippen.
Die Figur im Film ist jedenfalls deren Standard-Dummy.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da würde ich mir dann auch von der Leistung an sich keine Sorge machen, UE ist sehr gut im Laden und Killen von Daten. Aber das vom Großen bis ins Kleine zu kombinieren bleibt natürlich allemal anspruchsvoll.
Vom Konzept und den Ideen her finde ich es durchaus beeindruckend. Auch, wie realitätsnah es vom Sternbild bis zum Schiffsuntergang simuliert werden soll.

Hmm "großteils" First-Person spielbar, das heißt man sieht auch nur was man von Deck sehen könnte? Aber man kann sein Schiff alleine steuern, ob von Hand oder mit KI-Offizieren? Oder ist man auf Teams angewiesen?

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob so ein riesengroßes Gebiet nicht langweilig ist, wenn eigentlich (noch) nichts darauf los ist. Als Techdemo reicht ja erstmal ein Küstenabschnitt mit ein paar Inselchen. Vielleicht ja sogar ein Teil um Dänemark, um mit der Bismarck die Flucht zu versuchen (ok, eigentlich Dänemarkstraße, aber das ist ja auch wieder riesig). 
Bei zu viel Großgroß besteht ja oft die Gefahr den Blick für's Eigentliche zu verlieren *Chris Roberts*hust* 

Ich wünsche aber allemal viel Erfolg bei dem Vorhaben und gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Wubaron (14. März 2019)

Mir fehlt auf eurer Homepage das Impressum. Nirgends steht wer dahinter steckt. Nur unter Terms&Services - Notice and Procedure for Making Claims of Copyright Infringement ist eine Adresse angegeben. Keine Ahnung ob das ausreicht.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (14. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sieht schon mal seht cool aus.
> Allerdings kommt wohl erst jetzt die schwierige Arbeit auf euch zu.
> Die Daten der Karten habt ihr auch über googlemaps abgegriffen?



Eigentlich sind's Daten der NASA, aber die verwendet Google Maps teilweise auch noch 




McDrake schrieb:


> Sollte man die Tirpitz innen begehen können, würde das die Performance der Engine (welche benutzt ihr?) dann evtl bissl stressen.
> Die nächsten Schritte werden in meinen Augen nicht ganz so "einfach"



Das ist prinzipiell für die Unreal Engine kein Problem, was viel größere Probleme macht sind z.B. das Wasser oder Partikeleffekte. Das bisschen Rauch aus dem Schornstein geht teilweise mehr auf die Framerate als das ganze Schiff 




McDrake schrieb:


> - weitere KI Kriegsschiffe
> (ebenfalls begehbar?)



Reine KI Schiffe werden nicht begehbar sein, aber manche KI Schiffe werde auch irgendwann spielbar werden, dann natürlich schon 




McDrake schrieb:


> Ich find das Setting extrem spannend, nur würde ich persönlich lieber folgendes sehen:
> Schlachten mit diesen Schiffen, oder gar Verbänden auf offener See.
> Wenn das funktioniert (mit KI), dann schauen, wie sich Flugzeugträger mit ihren Flugzeugen darin verhalten.
> Dann die Landmassen in Betracht ziehen.
> ...



Den Punkten stimme ich grundsätzlich allesamt zu, und das Endprodukt sollte natürlich auch den Hauptfokus auf Seeschlachten und längere Kampagnen legen. Aber bei der Entwicklung eines Spiels ist man leider gezwungen "iterativ" vorzugehen. Sprich man entwickelt alles mal grob, schaut was technisch machbar ist, und arbeitet sich dann in jedem Aspekt mehr ins Detail vor. Z.B. haben wir einfach ausgetestet ob es möglich ist einen Sternenhimmel realistisch darzustellen, und diesen Versuch dann gleich im Spiel gelassen. Oder das "Sink-Modell" ist aus einer ähnlichen Situation entstanden. 
Das mag zwar zeitweise sinnbefreit erscheinen, aber folgt schon grundsätzlich einer Prioritätensetzung die verhindern soll dass man später mal große teile der Entwicklungsarbeit in die Tonne treten muss weil man in der Planung eine grundsätzliche Funktion nicht bedacht hat


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (14. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hmm "großteils" First-Person spielbar, das heißt man sieht auch nur was man von Deck sehen könnte? Aber man kann sein Schiff alleine steuern, ob von Hand oder mit KI-Offizieren? Oder ist man auf Teams angewiesen?



Man wird sein Schiff natürlich alleine steuern können, später ist eventuell mal eine Art Co-Op  angedacht, aber das steht noch ziemlich in den Sternen.




Loosa schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich, ob so ein riesengroßes Gebiet nicht langweilig ist, wenn eigentlich (noch) nichts darauf los ist. Als Techdemo reicht ja erstmal ein Küstenabschnitt mit ein paar Inselchen. Vielleicht ja sogar ein Teil um Dänemark, um mit der Bismarck die Flucht zu versuchen (ok, eigentlich Dänemarkstraße, aber das ist ja auch wieder riesig).
> Bei zu viel Großgroß besteht ja oft die Gefahr den Blick für's Eigentliche zu verlieren *Chris Roberts*hust*
> 
> Ich wünsche aber allemal viel Erfolg bei dem Vorhaben und gutes Gelingen!



Die Größe ist mit einer Timelapse Funktion wie z.B. bei den SilentHunter U-Boot Simulationen eigentlich kein Problem, man kann sich damit dann ja quasi im Schnellverfahren an die richtige Stelle "beamen" wenn man will. Ich persönlich habe SilentHunter allerdings zumeist ohne Timelapse gespielt


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (14. März 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mir fehlt auf eurer Homepage das Impressum. Nirgends steht wer dahinter steckt. Nur unter Terms&Services - Notice and Procedure for Making Claims of Copyright Infringement ist eine Adresse angegeben. Keine Ahnung ob das ausreicht.



Wir wollen unsere Firma (2 Personen) in eine GmbH umwandeln, bis dahin wollen wir noch mit der Veröffentlichung des Impressums warten, da man als "noch" Privatperson ja damit quasi sämtliche private Daten in die Welt hinausposaunen müsste, was nicht unbedingt eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen wäre


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2019)

Hmm... wollte mal nachschauen, wie sich das Projekt entwickelt, denn den Ansatz einer Schlachtschiffsim, finde ich nach wie vor cool.

Aber leider ist weder auf Twitter noch sonst wo eine News zu finden.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (12. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Hmm... wollte mal nachschauen, wie sich das Projekt entwickelt, denn den Ansatz einer Schlachtschiffsim, finde ich nach wie vor cool.
> 
> Aber leider ist weder auf Twitter noch sonst wo eine News zu finden.




Aktuell sind wir ziemlich mit den Details unserer Physik-Simulation beschäftigt, d.h. wir sind seit gut 3 Monaten andauernd am Testen & Verfeinern damit alles rund läuft. Das ist/war in dieser Phase notwendig damit wir nicht eventuelle Fehler in den nächsten Entwicklungsphasen mit schleppen, die dann deutlich mehr Zeit & Aufwand zum bereinigen fordern würden.
 Aber zum Glück zeichnet sich hier bald ein Ende ab, und wir können dann endlich wieder mit interessanteren Dingen aufwarten, dann gibt's auch wieder Screenshots & Videos auf unseren Social Media Kanälen


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (10. September 2019)

*Neues Tirpitz Model mit realistischen Wand- & Panzerungsstärken*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell bauen wir die Tirpitz neu auf damit alle Wandstärken und Panzerungen auch realistisch sind. Unser Vorgängermodell war ja diesbezüglich an vielen Stellen nur eine dünne "Hülle".
Gleichzeitig testen wir alles wieder & wieder gegen unsere AI gesteuerte Küstenartillerie bei der Festung Oscarsborg.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (10. September 2019)

'tschuldigung, Double Post


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (26. November 2019)

*Projektil Simulation*

Wir haben für euch ein kurzes Video zusammengeschnitten welches die Details unserer Projektil-Simulation veranschaulicht. Inklusive Zeitlupe und Einblicke in unsere Sound-Simulation 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Daua_JSQHbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (24. Dezember 2019)

*Command Of The Sea - Trailer*

Wir haben uns zur Abwechslung mal erlaubt einen kurzen Trailer im Hollywood-Blockbuster-Stil zu kreieren. Etwas weniger informativ als sonst, aber dafür mit mehr Action! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAktTLUmxjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (26. März 2020)

*Bismarck!*

Endlich ist es so weit, wir konnten mit der Arbeit an der Bismarck beginnen. Ein paar Details sind zwar noch nicht ganz korrekt, aber der Tarnanstrich mit Stand 24. Mai 1941 passt schon mal! Und auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht so ansehnlich wie ihre jüngere Schwester Tirpitz ist kann man doch erkennen dass Bismarck's Arbeitskleid vor einem hellen Horizont durchaus funktionell war! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (7. April 2020)

*Bismarck Details*

Sooo, es ist soweit, heute kann ich euch weitere Details unserer Bismarck zeigen!

Wie ihr auf den Screenshots unten seht schimmert die alte Tarnbemalung am Rumpf und an Deck noch leicht durch, wir haben uns weitestgehend an Bildern aus dem Bundesarchiv orientiert, wie z.b.:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-1984-055-14%2C_Schlachtschiff_Bismarck%2C_nach_Seegefecht.jpg.
Auf diesen ist erkennbar dass bei den Malarbeiten am 21./22. Mai 1941 nicht ganz deckend gearbeitet wurde, wir haben dies so gut als möglich umgesetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Des weiteren erkenn man auf den Screenshots dass die Wellen jetzt unseren Rumpf "benetzen", noch ist dieser Effekt statisch, aber wir haben schon Pläne diesen an die Wellenhöhe dynamisch anzupassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (7. April 2020)

Zusätzlich haben wir unsere Deck mit neuen Materialien ausgestattet welche nun deutlich realistischer aussehen. Hoffentlich haben wir in Zukunft zeit ALLE Objekte des Schiffs auf diesen Stand zu bringen. Vorerst müssen wir diese Pläne allerdings aufschieben, da wir uns wichtigeren Dingen zuwenden möchten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommandOfTheSea (7. April 2020)

Abschließend noch ein paar Screenshots von den achteren Aufbauten, dem Katapult und den Hangars. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt geht's für mich aber wieder zurück an die Arbeit, damit wir bis zum Sommer 2020 den nächsten Release fertig haben, dann könnt ihr euch die Bismarck Live auf eurem PC ansehen!


----------

